# David Brown 770



## Jakeb (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys. Been given a DB 770 12 speed selectamatic. Not in good condition and doesn’t run. Can’t seem to find any online to buy as a spare and repairs. What’s the difference between the 770 and 780? Also would I be able to basically do a straight swap for parts between the two? 

Many thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a 9 hp difference between the two, and the 780 I believe is a big more robust tractor, with the 770 being a somewhat lighter build. I suppose some parts would interchange, but they are a different tractor. Perhaps someone familiar with the DB tractors could help more than I.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

All I know is the fuel pump and hydraulic transmission filter are the same. Other than that, ???


----------



## Jakeb (Jun 23, 2018)

pogobill said:


> There is a 9 hp difference between the two, and the 780 I believe is a big more robust tractor, with the 770 being a somewhat lighter build. I suppose some parts would interchange, but they are a different tractor. Perhaps someone familiar with the DB tractors could help more than I.


Thankyou!


----------



## Jakeb (Jun 23, 2018)

PJ161 said:


> All I know is the fuel pump and hydraulic transmission filter are the same. Other than that, ???


Cheers mate!


----------

